# London, UK



## SleepyLondon (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm looking for friends/penpals in London. I tried to find a good sa forum in uk, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## cblack (Jul 15, 2010)

I live in london, and i get what you mean, i cant find any forums in the uk.


----------



## sensitivesoul22 (Apr 7, 2011)

*let's support each other!*

I, too feel kind of frustrated with the lack of self-help groups in and around the Capital. I could do with like-minded SA supportive friends too!!! How can I contact you?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey English folk.

Sauk is an english website. I tried getting Sauk up and running but I don't get the confirmation message each time I try. Are any of you members there? If you need an English friend, so do I. We should all exchange phone numbers and plan a meeting none of end up going to, like building a bridge on the river Kwai


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I am not from London, but it is my favourite city in the world. I try to visit it at least once every year. I am also a vegetarian (and obviously having no friends, the only vegetarian I know) so I travel to London all on my own but always feel more at home there. My biggest fears seem to disappear and just being in a city I love and where noone knows me - as scarry & daunting as it sounds - actually relaxes me. 

This year I also took the train to Brighton and fell in love with the city. I am now planning a trip there again in May - I cannot wait!!!

If there is anyone out there who'd be willing to guide me or join me on my adventures, do let me know.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I go on SAUK..Its pretty good..


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking for friends/penpals in London or in the UK too. It would be nice to regularly talk/type about the ups and downs of having SA/ life in generally. I should give SAUK a try too, thanks for the info!


----------



## blaidddrwg (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys I've moved to just outside of london and currently have no friends down south. If anyone would like a chat or to meet up I'd be really interested, carly x


----------

